# Some new Suita Stones



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm finally about to start testing these stones... just finished taking the product photos. I thought i would share the photos with you guys before i started testing them. As soon as i finish testing, they will be up for sale.

Here's a link to the rest of the facebook gallery:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151275662388860.480151.369479678859&type=1


----------



## echerub (Jan 26, 2013)

Very purdy... and big


----------



## JBroida (Jan 26, 2013)

Two are up on the website and the other is being held for a bit (as i had someone waiting for it)...

also, i put the monzento back in stock

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/tennen-toishi-natural-stones.html


----------



## edredlee (Jan 26, 2013)

Jon, beautiful stones! what's the finish like from the suita in the middle? How does it compare to the takashima awasedo you carry?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are pictures of the stones in use and the resultant finishes
(in the same order as above)


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, nice finish.


----------

